# Gwire/Airwire receiver cable P/Ns



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I find the supplied flat cable to be too long for most applications. The cost for a shorter cable is excessive.

They are available from Digikey. Here are the P/Ns and prices.

HF05U-03-ND $2.48 (3")
HF05U-04-ND $2.70 (4")
HF05U-05-ND $2.93 (5")
HF05U-06-ND $3.15 (6")

The other lengths are listed. Search on Digikey site for the P/N and look at the PDF catalog page. http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/US2010/P0077.pdf

I ordered several lengths. Got them today and they are the exact cable manufactured by Parlex. The cable type is FFC (flat flex cable) 5 position, 1 mm pitch.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Al... that's sure good to know. I've had a need to run shorter cables but have had to bend and fold the longer ones to get by..


----------

